# [KDE] Problemas al ejectuar aplicaciones.

## yonoesio

Buenas,

He instalado KDE 4.6.2 (~AMD64) en un Netbook Asus 1015Pem. KDE arranca sin problemas y parece que todo funciona. El problema aparece cuando ejecuto una aplicacion y la cierro.

Al intentar ejecutar cualquier otra cosa, el puntero hace click sobre el icono, pero no carga nada.

He creado un usuario nuevo y pasa lo mismo.

Cambie el profile, actualice world... pero na de na.

A parte, si intento reiniciar la maquina desde KDE, lo que hace el sistema es matar las X y llevarme a la consola para logearme.

Alguna idea? Que info necesitais?

Saludos y gracias.

PD: El aspecto de KDE esta configurado para NETBOOK.

EDITO: Desde consola, DMESG me tira un error de DBUS-DAEMON "used greatest stack depth: 3736 bytes left"

----------

## cameta

¿Has seguido los pasos de la guía para actualizar el KDE?

----------

## pelelademadera

revdep-rebuild

----------

